# help anyone knwo what kind of alge this is



## corrie (Aug 10, 2014)

does anyone know what kind of alge this is its only on my 2 anubis plant that are on a pice of driftwood also how do i get rid of it my albino pleco's will not eat it


----------



## TheBigCheese (Oct 1, 2012)

BBA Click HERE to go to a post about it


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Yup, Black beard algae, it's a pain. good luck


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

+1 on BBA. I would cut that leaf off and take it out. I had BBA in my 90G and 2 week black-out worked for me. good luck


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

corrie said:


> does anyone know what kind of alge this is its only on my 2 anubis plant that are on a pice of driftwood also how do i get rid of it my albino pleco's will not eat it
> 
> View attachment 67393


Siamese algae eaters sometimes eat it especially when you force it to eat it by not feeding it or feeding less of other types of food. But this does not resolve the case as to why you are getting that much BBA on the plants though. Best to resolve the inbalance in the waters first


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I would just remove the leaf


----------



## Goundar2010 (Jan 12, 2015)

Flying Fox will eat it, but I like it on rocks in my aquarium. Makes the tank look better.


----------

